# Rules, Introductions and News > Introductions >  Quick Introduction

## reraritanolla

Hey! 

Just wanted introduce myself. 
Andreas here, and I from  Singapore.
 I read here for some time and want introduce me!

 Speak soon,
Andreas!

----------


## Abigail

Welcome Andreas, hope you enjoy it here.

What programs do you watch?

----------


## Perdita

This is in the wrong thread, perhaps a mod can move it to the introductions please.  :Smile: 

Welcome Andreas  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

Hi!  :Big Grin:  hope you have fun here, everyones really nice  :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

Hello and welcome 
How is life in Singapore?

----------

